
First Observation of a Pauli Quantum Crystal - jonbaer
https://www.discovermagazine.com/the-sciences/first-observation-of-a-pauli-quantum-crystal
======
leephillips
This is a beautiful experiment. More details and pictures in the orginal
preprint:

arxiv.org/pdf/2005.03929.pdf

